

Search This Formula at Google - j_camarena

sqrt(cos(x))<i>cos(200 x)+sqrt(abs(x))-0.7)</i>(4-x*x)^0.01,sqrt(9-x^2), -sqrt(9-x^2) from -4.5 to 4.5
======
robyates
Must save that for valentine's day.

~~~
fauldsh
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+function>

